# he has jedi powers!!!



## JoeyG (Nov 17, 2013)

I just realized Bo has Jedi powers! I'm watching TV and thought I'd make some popcorn in the microwave. When I came back to the couch he stopped pretending to be asleep and just kept staring at me... I felt compelled to share with him. Then it dawned on me he used his Jedi mind trick! Lol I just couldn't stop myself the way he was looking at me as much as I tried to ignore him. He got right where he wants me


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

JoeyG said:


> He got right where he wants me


And with popcorn no less!opcorn::gsdbeggin:


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Lol! My pups just did that with pork chops!!! Must resist j-e-d-i m-i-n-d trick....


----------



## JoeyG (Nov 17, 2013)

lol! It must be secret training they go through  I swear I put the bag up so we couldn't make eye contact and I just felt his eyes burning a hole lol


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Ah yes, they have trained us well. But we must not let on that we know this secret. We must pretend that we trained them or we lose all sense of false alpha-ness.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

THE GERMAN SHEPHERD LAW

1. If I like it, its mine;
2. If it’s in my mouth, it’s mine;
3. If I had it a little while ago, it’s mine;
4.If I can take it from you, it’s mine;
5.If it looks like mine, it’s mine;
6.If it’s mine, it must never be yours;
7.If I saw it first, it’s mine;
8.If you have something and put it down, it’s mine;
9.If I chew something up, all of the pieces are mine;
10.If it used to be yours, get over it;
11.If it’s broken, it’s yours;
12.If it’s edible, it’s always mine.
13.Whatever I can steal for myself is so much more exciting than anything you give me voluntarily.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

The Jedi Mind trick requires no training its a instictual thing. My GSD , even as baby puppies , had it. Lucky can be in the yard but if Im eating I can feel his mind saying" find me feed me!"


----------

